# Top mẫu tủ đựng đồ cho bé gái xinh lung linh khuyến mãi lên đến 10% - 30%



## ngoclan (21/7/19)

Những chiếc tủ đựng đồ xinh lung linh có lẽ không thể thiếu đối với bé gái nữ tính, với công dụng đặc biệt, tủ quần áo sẽ giúp bé tự tin hơn trong cuộc sống thường ngày.
Sự cần thiết phải có một chiếc tủ quần áo, tủ đựng đồ cho riêng mình để có thể học được tính gọn gàng, ngăn nắp không chỉ riêng gì ở các bé trai mới cần; mà đối với trẻ gái, điều này còn quan trọng hơn, bởi tương lai các bé sẽ là cánh tay đắc lực có thể đỡ đần mẹ trong việc bếp núc, dọn dẹp nhà cửa hằng ngày.
Cé lẽ vì thế, nên việc sắm một chiếc tủ đựng đồ xinh lung linh cho trẻ gái ngay từ khi còn bé có lẽ là điều không thể chần chờ lâu, một chiếc tủ quần áo thích hợp, vừa tầm đem lại rất nhiều giá trị lợi ích, giúp bé luôn vui khoẻ, có một môi trường sống lành mạnh, tự lập và có trách nhiệm với chính mình.





*Lợi ích của việc mua tủ đựng đồ cho bé gái:*
Có quá nhiều lợi ích dành cho cả mẹ và bé khi quyết định mua tủ đựng quần áo cho trẻ mà chúng tôi xin được liệt kê phía dưới đây:

Đem đến một không gian sống thoáng đãng, ngăn ngừa bệnh truyền nhiễm có hại từ bụi mịn, vi khuẩn, vi rút.
Giữ cho quần áo của con luôn được sạch sẽ, giúp ngăn ngừa các bệnh về da.
Dạy trẻ lối sống tự lập, ngăn nắp và biết chịu trách nhiệm bảo quả, giữ gìn vật dụng cá nhân của mình.
Đem đến cho bé một môi trường sống tối giản, giúp quá trình hình thành và phát triển cả thể chất lẫn tâm hồn của bé được toàn diện.
Rèn luyện các trẻ gái như là cánh tay đắc lực, hỗ trợ giúp đỡ mẹ khi con rất nhỏ, tạo tiền đề cho trẻ tính cách biết giúp đỡ người xung quanh trong tương lai.
*Nên mua tủ đựng đồ cho bé lúc mấy tuổi?*
Sự thật là có rất nhiều loại tủ đựng đồ cho trẻ gái khác nhau dành cho bé từ 0 đến 18 tuổi, và hiện nay nanakids cũng có đa dạng loại hình tủ trẻ em dành cho bé gái đa dạng để mẹ và bé có thể lựa chọn tuỳ theo độ tuổi và ý thích.
Bao gồm tủ thay tã, tủ đầu giường, tủ ngang (thích hợp cho bé từ 2 đến 7 tuổi), tủ đứng Madison(cho trẻ từ 8 tuổi trở lên).



​Ngoài chiếc tủ thay tã mà mẹ cần phải mua(người sử dụng chính không ai khác ngoài mẹ) để hỗ trợ vệ sinh, thay tã bỉm và chăm sóc trẻ khi con còn non nớt, thì Nanakids khuyên rằng, bố mẹ nên lựa chọn tủ cá nhân và tập cho bé tự sử dụng và quản lý nó khi con bắt đầu lên hai tuổi.
Đây là độ tuổi mà trẻ có khả năng quan sát và bắt chước rất nhanh, con có thể tập theo mẹ cách bỏ quần áo vào tủ, lựa chọn quần áo mà con muốn mặc rất dễ dàng và hợp tác nếu nhận được sự kiên nhẫn chỉ bảo từ mẹ.
Liệt kê các mẫu tủ quần áo đang khuyến mãi “Hot” (TỪ 4/7/2019 ĐẾN 31/8/2019 ) tại Nanakids:
Hiện nay, sức mua của người tiêu dùng với các sản phẩm tủ đựng đồ cho bé gái bằnggỗngày càng cao hơn bao giờ hết. Để đáp ứng cho nhu cầu sử dụng các sản phẩm tủ gỗ trẻ em chất lượng đó, Nanakids tung ra chương trình khuyến mãi HOT đến 10% các mặt hàng tủ trẻ em bằng gỗ sau đây:

*Tủ đầu giường Sophie Nightstand dành cho bé gái:*
Hầu hết toàn bộ sản phẩm tủ gỗ trẻ em từ Nanakids đều được gia công từ gỗ tự nhiên kết hợp cùng gỗ HDF, với sức chịu lực tối ưu, độ chống chấm tốt, khả năng chống mối mọt triệt đệ gúp tăng tuổi thọ của sản phẩm.
Tủ đầu giường tiện nghi Nanakids với sự kết hợp toàn bộ những điểm trên có lẽ là chiếc tủ cần phải có khi mẹ bắt đầu quyết định cho bé tập nằm giường riêng. Chiếc đèn mờ đặt trên tủ đầu giường cùng bình nước đầy chế sẵn giúp bé yêu tâm hơn trong giấc ngủ hoặc nửa đêm khát nước.
*Tủ đựng đồ Sophie 5 ngăn, Sophie Extra 7 ngăn:*

*

*​Chiều cao tủ thấp, vừa tầm với bé từ 3 tuổi trở lên chính là điểm cộng của sản phẩm nội thất trẻ em này, chiều cao tủ thấp hỗ trợ con dễ dàng lấy những thứ mình thích và sắp xếp lại một cách gọn ghẽ, hộc tủ kín giúp loại bỏ nguy cơ bụi bám vào từng lớp đồ dùng, tất vớ, quần áo.
Hộc tủ kéo kín với điểm đặc biệt chính là thanh ray trượt hai bên hông có đính kèm bộ cơ cấu pitong giảm chấn, giúp ngăn tiếng hồ khi kéo mở hộc tủ hiệu quả,hộc tủ đóng chậm, tránh gây kẹt tay cho trẻ.
Có hai loại tủ ngang với chiều cao thấp là tủ 5 ngăn và tủ 7 ngăn, mẹ có thể đến trực tiếp Showroom và lựa chọn loại tủ đựng đồ có hộc kéo cho bé gái theo nhu cầu cũng như số lượng quần áo, đồ dùng mà con có trong gia đình.



​Tủ Madison với thiết kế tủ đứng, đây là dạng tủ hai cánh có kết móc treo quần áo giúp mẹ giữ phẳng phiu những bộ váy đồng phục và chiếc đầm công chúa đáng yêu  cho con gái.
Với các vị trí hộc kéo, hộc tủ rỗng rộng rãi được phân chia đồng đều, giúp những chiếc quần áo, tất vớ của bé con luôn được sắp sếp gọn gàn, ngăn nắp nhất có thể.
Không thể thiếu chiếc tủ thay tã đựng bình sữa, bỉm tã, với khay thay tã phía trên được đính kèm chắc chắc với tủ thay tã bằng bộ móc chốt an toàn cùng màu hồng và màu trắng đáng yêu cho những cô gái nhỏ, tuỳ theo sự lựa chọn của bố mẹ.
Hãy đến với Nanakids để được chuyên viên tư vấn hỗ trợ lựa chọn những mẫu tủ đựng quần áo khác nhau, phù hợp nhất với bé gái nhà mình ngay bây giờ, mẹ nhé.

Người viết : MARKETING​


----------

